# Designing a gun



## Donnie (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a chance to design a gun, so I thought I would do a semi-auto. The thing is, I'm not a real big handgun guy(I've had a few of them), so I wanted to know what you guys look for when shopping for a new pistol? I'm open to all ideas. This gun probably will never go into production, or even make it to a prototype stage, I'm pretty much just doing this for fun but I will send the ideas and sketches to some gun manufactures. I know 60% of handgun sales are Glock's, but what's your favorite semi-auto?


-Donnie


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

define "design"


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

For the most part, handguns are tools for a purpose. Before you can design the gun, you have to decide if it's a target gun, a hunting gun, a service pistol, a personal protection gun, etc. The "perfect" gun will likely be different for each purpose.

Good luck.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 17, 2012)

MLB - It's probably going to be a personal protection gun.
TedDeBearFrmHell - I'm basically going to take a bunch of ideas and proven features from other handguns, and some ideas from here and put them together into a single sketch, or at least I will try to.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I hate to ask it, but.... Is this a pipe dream or do you actually have a line on a design firm with access to equipment and capital?

Again, not trying to be mean, but sometimes it's a futile effort with these kinds of questions.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 17, 2012)

It's a pipe dream. While I do have a lot of the equipment, I don't have all of it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Well, if you were making a pistol for me, here's what I'd want:*
Length-less than six inches, overall.
Height-less than four inches, overall.
Thickness-no more than one inch, including grips.
Caliber-.45 ACP.
Magazine-Single-stack, no less than five cartridges (plus one in the chamber).
Trigger Action-Double-action only (DAO).
Trigger Pull-At least five pounds, but no more than eight pounds; non-stacking.
Sights-None, although a lengthwise groove in the top of the slide would be nice.
Other Controls-1911-style slide lock and 1911-style magazine release.
Safety Devices-None.
Materials-Your choice, but designed for low maintenance in a dirty environment.

*...And if you were making one for my wife, here's what she would want:*
Length-less than six inches, overall.
Height-less than four inches, overall.
Thickness-no more than one inch, including grips.
Caliber-.380 ACP or a .38 Special equivalent.
Magazine-Single-stack, no less than six cartridges (plus one in the chamber).
Trigger Action-Double-action only (DAO).
Trigger Pull-At least five pounds, but no more than six pounds; non-stacking.
Sights-Patridge front, square-notch rear; black metal.
Other Controls-1911-style slide lock and 1911-style magazine release.
Safety Devices-None.
Materials-Your choice, but designed for low maintenance in a dirty environment.


----------

